# clarification of 10140 vs 10060



## CatchTheWind (Jan 22, 2019)

This has been a long-standing question here, and I hope someone on the forum has the answer:

Since 10060/10061 are specifically for I&D of "abscess," does that mean that if a cyst is not abscessed, you should use 10140 for I&D of cyst?


----------



## amcgee71 (Sep 5, 2019)

CatchTheWind, did you get any response regarding this question?  I too have pondered this issue for several months as our derm providers are always billing 10060 w L72.0 or L72.3 and these are not payable. I have thought if the 10140 would be better suited for an I&D of a cyst as well.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Sep 25, 2019)

I never got any responses.  We use 10140 whenever it's a cyst rather than an abscess, because that does seem to satisfy the CPT description better.  But I've never gotten any definitive confirmation that this is correct.


----------

